# Pet shops in South Australia



## dottyback (May 11, 2009)

I am taking a trip to SA in a month and wondered which shops would be good to check out. I believe in SA they can keep/sell ven's in shops? Imm not buying anything just wanted to see diiferent critters other than bearded dragons.


----------



## Bushfire (May 11, 2009)

I think you will find you are mistaken about vens in shops


----------



## marcmarc (May 11, 2009)

I live in the northern suburbs, I think that the "Northside Pets Superstore" on prospect road has an excellent range of everything, and the staff seem to be quite helpful. I go there fairly often fo my "stuff". In the southern suburbs, "Reptile City" seems to be the best down there range-wise, it is on beach road, Christies beach. The reptile city guys also know what they are talking about, and do a lot of breeding. Hope you enjoy yourself anyway!!


----------



## Troyster (May 11, 2009)

Bushfire said:


> I think you will find you are mistaken about vens in shops


 

Dont think so, i know of atleast one reptile shop that has vens on display.


----------



## marcmarc (May 11, 2009)

Me again, "Scales and Tails", (prospect road, prospect), usually have venomous snakes in their store. They are or were one of the first reptile stores in adelaide.


----------



## Slytherin (May 11, 2009)

Reptile City has a good selection of pythons, lizards, some frogs and fresh water crocs. They also have reptile supplies, enclosures, books and mags and food stuff for your reptiles or amphibians. Well worth the trip down south.

Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## bredli-sli (May 11, 2009)

yep and scales and tails also has a eastern tiger snake on display, he has alot of knowladge


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 11, 2009)

marcmarc said:


> Me again, "Scales and Tails", (prospect road, prospect), usually have venomous snakes in their store. They are or were one of the first reptile stores in adelaide.


l know the owners of Scales and Tails very well, they are Gavin & Debbie Forman,they first opened their shop in 1996, and were the first to be able to sell Elapids in Australia, and they weren't the first reptile store in Adelaide, it was the Pet Centre that was owned by Dean Mann, located in Goodwood Road, Goodwood, that closed down in the late 90's. you will enjoy seeing what they have on display at Scales and Tails.



marcmarc said:


> I live in the northern suburbs, I think that the "Northside Pets Superstore" on prospect road has an excellent range of everything, and the staff seem to be quite helpful. I go there fairly often fo my "stuff". In the southern suburbs, "Reptile City" seems to be the best down there range-wise, it is on beach road, Christies beach. The reptile city guys also know what they are talking about, and do a lot of breeding. Hope you enjoy yourself anyway!!


l have to agree here that Jason & Michel who both own and operate Reptile City in Christies Beach, are both very friendly and helpfull for when it comes down to sexing-breeding-diet-health issues, they are my 2 best herp mates, that l have known since 2003, and l talk to then both on the phone at least 2 times everyweek, they both always give me good advice for when l need it, and they have a very good collection of their own Reptile's that they breed from each year, they are the only Reptile Dealer in Australia, that have and breed Kimberley Rock Monitor's, for when it comes down to information in Reptile care and indentification, they both sure know what there talking about at Reptile City, it its worth paying them a visit why in Adelaide.


----------



## Bushfire (May 11, 2009)

I stand corrected then


----------



## Fester (May 11, 2009)

Another is Gully Reptile Centa at Modbury North.


----------



## Bushfire (May 11, 2009)

Last I heard was that senior DEH officers were not particularly happy with this situation and looking at phasing it out a few years ago. I imagined they would have acted by now considering how unhappy they were at the time.


----------



## BlindSnake (May 11, 2009)

Funny how the Reptile City add popped up.
It's a sign....... Go to reptile city.
But seriously, go to Reptile City. It's the best Herp shop in S.A. IMO.


----------



## Dipcdame (May 12, 2009)

Scales and Tails on Prospect Road, and Gully Reptiles, Famechon Road, Modbury are really good places, and excellent with advice.


----------



## dottyback (May 12, 2009)

Thats awesome peoples! thank you for such a great response.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (May 12, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> It's a sign....... Go to reptile city.
> But seriously, go to Reptile City.



lol.


----------



## jimbomma (May 12, 2009)

you'll love the perentie's on disp[lay at scales and tails. awesome monitors


----------



## woollywoma (May 13, 2009)

Was at Scales and Tales Yesterday they have 2 Perentie Goannas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2011)

Apologies for the thread mining.... I've been searching reptile shops for both good advice & a nice juvenile python, enclosure etc (as this is my first snake). I've been to Gully Reptile Centa & Scales & Tails in the past few days, will go to Reptile City on the weekend as I live down south. The level of service between the 2 shops mentioned is huge. I can understand the 'negative' comments in this thread about Scales & Tails (pretty average attitude towards customers), whereas Gully Reptiles have been awesome, totally professional & very happy to provide free advice. Just thought I'd share this with other South Aussies


----------



## MChaz (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with Chris... Scales and Tails, though have a huge range of different things (and yes, some awesome critters on display  ), I would rather talk to the guys at the Gully centa... Just my opinion, but I find them more helpful and realistic. They offer their own opinions rather than urge you to buy.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 28, 2011)

I was at northside pets recently, thr girl serving me was lovely and seemed to know what she was on about.My local pet store has just put in for their license to sell reps, should be good since the workers have experience with them.


----------

